#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  R V College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

* R V College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*



*RVCE Bangalore Year of Establishment:* 1963.


*RVCE Bangalore Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.


*RVCE Bangalore Mode Of Admission:* COMED-K, CET.

*RVCE Bangalore Branches In Engineering:*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science And EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical And Electronics EngineeringIndustrial Engineering and ManagementInformation Science EngineeringInstrumentation TechnologyMechanical Engineering
Telecommunication Engineering
*RVCE Bangalore Cut Off 2013-2014:*

Branch
           Cutoff Rank

Electronics and communication
                  569

Mechanical
                  863

Computer
                  556

Bio-technology
                 7027

Civil
                 2230

Instrumental  Technology
                 2862

Information science and Engg.
                 963

Telecommunication
                1707

Chemical Engg.
               2726

EEE
               1114

Industrail  Engg. & Management
               3925






*RVCE Bangalore Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*



*RVCE Bangalore Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:* NA.


*RVCE Bangalore Engineering Placements 2014:*





*RVCE Bangalore Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:*

Campus is located at a convenient location away from hustle and bustle of the city. With lush green lawns and serene ambience, it provides an appropriate environment for academic work and provides the following amenities for all round growth of budding engineers.


Central library:the college was set up in 1963, and was moved to a dedicated block in 1989. All the books are bar coded, and the books are managed using a smart card system. The total book count of the library is 70991, and the number of Journal volumes and conference proceedings together totals to 2699.


*RVCE Bangalore Hostel & Mess Facilities:*


A home away from home, is the concept of hostels in RVCE. We provide the best possible comfort needed for students. The number of students accomodated in a room depends on the semester. As the concentration and privacy required is more as a student progresses to final year accordingly the accomodation is provided.


There are three mess facilities one for first year and the other two for seniors. There are exclusive Vegetarian and Non-vegetarian mess facilities. The hostelites are provided sports, gymnasium and browsing facilities.


*RVCE Bangalore Address:*

 R V Vidyanikethan PostMysore Road Bangalore  560 059 India.





  Similar Threads: RVR and JC College of Engineering Chodavaram Guntur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities B M S College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Bangalore Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities College of Engineering Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

